# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme me nji problem strategjik

## hot_prinz

Pershendetje,

e kam nje problem strategjik, me te cilin jam duke u ballafaquar koheve te fundit, jam duke i llogaritur te gjitha konstelacionet e mundshme por prape se prape, jam i dyshimte per secilin hap.  :Mos: 

Punoj ne nje koncern te madh dhe te rendesishem, duke u bazuar ne pervojen time dhe aftesite e mia, deri ne kete faze firma e ka mundesuar realizimin e saj. 
Gjate kesaj faze kam krijuar armiq te ri nga xhelozia, lufta e konkurrences, e gjona tjera, nje shef mbi mua pasi qe e ka pare se nuk ka mundur ta marre idene time si te tijen me saboton ne cdo hap nga xhelozia, atij ia kam futur shqelm per nje kohe dhe kam vajtur me tutje duke u ngjitur me larte, por ai duke i perdorur hierarkine e me larte te tij eshte munduar te me pengoje me tutje edhe ata i kam deklasuar me radhe, nje pas nje.
Pasi qe ky projekt, i gjithi ndodhet ne koken time dhe smundet ta merr asnjeri, te gjithe me frigohen por mundohen te me sabotojne ne menyra tjera. Per te me marre idene time nga koka, me duket se kane hape fjale tek drejtori i pergjithshem se une duhet ti dokumentoj idete e mia, kinse se nese mua me gjen dic.,dikush tjeter te mund te mirembaje projektin, keta mundohen ne kete menyre te me shfuqizojne nga pozicioni. Pasi qe edhe drejtori i pergjithshem tani mundohet me menyra tjera te me detyroj te bej kete, duke i perdorur hierarkine me poshte se ai, une i kam derguar leter shefit te tij se jam i pakenaqur me situaten dhe me padrejtesite qe me bohen mua.
Ai me ka perkrahur dhe me ka thene se e do projektin tim me cdo kusht dhe i nevojiten specialistat si une, por deri me tani s'ka ndodhur ndonje gjo ma shume dhe me jep mundesine e dyshimit se mos eshte i nderlidhuar edhe ai ne kete dhe pret situaten qe kur une te dorzoj idete e mia, te me thote s'mund te beja asgjo, ndoshta edhe nuk e di mbarevajtjen dhe problematiken e me duhet te ia sqaroj te gjithen.

Sidoqe te jete, projekti eshte shume i rendesishem dhe mund te paraqet nje kthese ne historine e sistemeve te punes, keshtu qe ushtrohet presion psikologjik mbi mua qe te hap menjen time, e une s'dua ta jap pa drejtesine qe me takon mua, ndoshta edhe mundohen te me vjedhin idene, kushedi.

Keshtu qe, ideja ime eshte se me nje prezentim per mbarvajtjen dhe statusin e deritanishem te projektit, te drejtoj tek shefi i pergjithshem rendesine e tij dhe mundesine e metutjeshme te zgjerimit, pastaj do i kacavirrja nje leter kinse ne drejtim te drejtorit te pergjithshem duke u ballafaquar ne kete leter me sistemen dhe sabotazhat e tij ndaj meje, por qe kjo leter te jete vetem nje informacion per shefin e pergjithshem qe te njoftohet me ecurine ne hirarkine e ndermarrjeve dhe te ballafaqohet me ate se drejtori i pergjithshem me ka akuzuar mua se e kam tradhetuar me anashkalim kur kam biseduar me shefin e pergjithshem per projektin dhe pakenaqesine time ne hierarki,me kete hap do i shkelmoja te gjithe armiqet ne hierarki dhe do i ofroja shefit te pergjithshem vetem tri opsione per bashkpunim te metutjeshem, pasi qe deri me tani nuk me ka ofruar pozicionin qe me takon:

1.) Projekti mbahet vetem nen mua, une vendosi cfare do bohet, firma me paguan per punen dhe benefitin qe perfito firma dhe vazhdoj te punoj ne zgjerimin e projektit,
2.) Firma e do dorezimin e projektin tim ne kete faze, atehere firma duhet se pari te llogarise benefitin e perfitimeve dhe te me shperbleje para se te dokumentoj idete, per bashkepunim te metutjeshem varet nga pozicioni dhe lartesia e pageses ndaj meje, nese jam i kenaqur me to,
3.) Firma e do dorezimin e projektit tim doemosdo ne kete faze, me paguhen benefitet e firmes dhe une largohem nga firma dhe ju them "E thefshi qafen"!, prape se prape do u nevojiten vite kohe perderisa personat tjere do mund te zbatonin projektin ne kete fazen qe e kam une, sepse sipas benefitit te firmes do duhej te me dale nje profit si mendoj une qe me te mos kem nevoje te punoj fare.

Tani qe dy jave mirrem me keto mendime dhe me osht bo koka lomsh, sa e gjoj fijen me humb lomshi e kur e gjoj lomshin me humb fija, dreqi le ta haje. 

Cfare do benit ju, ne kete situate, se une kam bo menjen me shku "All or Nothing"?  :Gjumash:

----------


## freeopen

> prape se prape do u nevojiten vite kohe perderisa personat tjere do mund te zbatonin projektin ne kete fazen qe e kam une, sepse sipas benefitit te firmes do duhej *te me dale nje profit si mendoj une qe me te mos kem nevoje te punoj fare*.


Kete shprehje me mire ta kishe kursyer.
Per problemin qe ke mund te japesh pak me teper hollesi (nese nuk te prish pune) mbi projektin,ne cfare koniston ky projekt si dhe per profesionin qe ushtron ne pune.

----------


## mia@

Qe ti biem shkurt, se na bere lemsh  :perqeshje: , ti pse nuk e jep projektin? Mendon se nuk do shpreblehesh sa duhet apo cfare?

----------


## Anesti_55

Dhe se e ke marre me humor , siptomat jane te psikopatise dhe nesse do te kerkoshe te kurohesh , kot e ke ,pasi ke shku per lesh.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Kete shprehje me mire ta kishe kursyer.
> Per problemin qe ke mund te japesh pak me teper hollesi (nese nuk te prish pune) mbi projektin,ne cfare koniston ky projekt si dhe per profesionin qe ushtron ne pune.


Ke te drejte, kete e shpreha vetem ketu dhe natyrisht jane ambicjet e mia ne baze te benefitit te firmes.
Se pari punoj ne nje koncern X ne mesin e me shume se 300.000 punetoreve, eshte nje nder koncernet me te medha per elektronike ne paisjet levizese, ne tregun boteror.
Profesioni im qe ushtroja si nje teknik me pervoje programuese, koheve te fundit ka marre dimensione tjera,as vete s'mund ti bij ne fije se car po bej.

Projekti ka lindur si ide gjate puneve te mija dhe ne biseda dhe nevojat e kolegeve te punes, ne permasa globale.
Projekti si cak, permbledh nje sistem te ri menagjimi te lokacioneve te firmes ne permasa globale, me fjale tjera i sherben firmes si arme e forte ne konkurrencen ndaj tregut dhe e katapulton ne vendet e para.

Eshte nje sistem tejet i zhvilluar, duke managjuar dhe mbikqyrur resourset e makinave dhe personelit qe duhet te interaktoje me te. Paraqet te gjitha informacionet e interaktimit ne menyre transparente neper gjithe hierarkine e lokalitetit duke grumbulluar te gjitha informacionet, dhe duke i perquar neper instanca repartesh ne menyren transparente dhe te padeformuara. I perqendro resourset njerzore ne pikat e problemit duke ua marre gjithe punen per mbledhjen e informacioneve (JIT - Just on Time).

Per 5 muajt e fundit, kur resourset njerzore interaktojne me systemin, difektet e lokacionit jane pergjysmuar dhe per te paraqitur saktesine dhe eficiencen e systemit firmes do i nevojiteshin te trefishoje personelin per te arritur, saktesine dhe llojllojshmerine e informacioneve qe i paraqiten firmes per te organizuar sa me mire resourset e makinave dhe resourset humane.

* Me duhet te shtoj se koncerni ka nje hyrje me me shume se 20 Milliarde € ne vit dhe nese arrin te kompensoje vetem 1% te shpenzimeve, tjerat llogariti vete, pastaj ky sistem ruan sipas kalkulimeve te mia paushlle mbi 20%.

 :Gjumash:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Qe ti biem shkurt, se na bere lemsh , ti pse nuk e jep projektin? Mendon se nuk do shpreblehesh sa duhet apo cfare?


Nuk e jap, sepse kete projekt ua kam prezentuar dhe vizitoreve te firmave tjera dhe auditoreve qe e kane veshtruar si nje projekt shume te rendesishem dhe me vizione perparimtare.
Nuk ua jap sepse nuk me eshte paguar investimi im ne kete projekt ne baze te asaj se si e shof une.
Ky projekt mund te modifikohet dhe te lokalizohet ne cdo koncern tjeter, por problemi im eshte se pasi qe e kam zhvilluar ne firme, sipas ligjit gjerman mbi shpikje, se pari me duhet ta pyes firmen nese i pelqen si shpikje e firma duhet te me kompenzoje benefitet.
Ne te kunderten une do mund hapja nje firme time e tu ofroja kete shpikje seciles firme tjeter, kjo eshte poenta.  :shkelje syri: 

*Te shtoj edhe dic., pasi tani une nuk mund ta largoj firmen qe te mos e doje projektin, e ta marri per te hapur firmen time e tu ofroj sherbimet e mija firmave tjera, duhen te me kompenzojne kete, se bashku me nje lidhje, se nese firma vendos tu ofroje kete sistem firmave tjera, te lidhet me emrin tim dhe te marr perqindjen nga ato oferta.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Dhe se e ke marre me humor , siptomat jane te psikopatise dhe nesse do te kerkoshe te kurohesh , kot e ke ,pasi ke shku per lesh.


Nese ske cer me thon dic te hajrit, ik mer *debill* mos shkruaj fare.

----------


## bluey

> Pershendetje,
> 
> e kam nje problem strategjik, me te cilin jam duke u ballafaquar koheve te fundit, jam duke i llogaritur te gjitha konstelacionet e mundshme por prape se prape, jam i dyshimte per secilin hap. 
> 
> Punoj ne nje koncern te madh dhe te rendesishem, duke u bazuar ne pervojen time dhe aftesite e mia, deri ne kete faze firma e ka mundesuar realizimin e saj. 
> Gjate kesaj faze kam krijuar armiq te ri nga xhelozia, lufta e konkurrences, e gjona tjera, nje shef mbi mua pasi qe e ka pare se nuk ka mundur ta marre idene time si te tijen me saboton ne cdo hap nga xhelozia, atij ia kam futur shqelm per nje kohe dhe kam vajtur me tutje duke u ngjitur me larte, por ai duke i perdorur hierarkine e me larte te tij eshte munduar te me pengoje me tutje edhe ata i kam deklasuar me radhe, nje pas nje.
> Pasi qe ky projekt, i gjithi ndodhet ne koken time dhe smundet ta merr asnjeri, te gjithe me frigohen por mundohen te me sabotojne ne menyra tjera. Per te me marre idene time nga koka, me duket se kane hape fjale tek drejtori i pergjithshem se une duhet ti dokumentoj idete e mia, kinse se nese mua me gjen dic.,dikush tjeter te mund te mirembaje projektin, keta mundohen ne kete menyre te me shfuqizojne nga pozicioni. Pasi qe edhe drejtori i pergjithshem tani mundohet me menyra tjera te me detyroj te bej kete, duke i perdorur hierarkine me poshte se ai, une i kam derguar leter shefit te tij se jam i pakenaqur me situaten dhe me padrejtesite qe me bohen mua.
> Ai me ka perkrahur dhe me ka thene se e do projektin tim me cdo kusht dhe i nevojiten specialistat si une, por deri me tani s'ka ndodhur ndonje gjo ma shume dhe me jep mundesine e dyshimit se mos eshte i nderlidhuar edhe ai ne kete dhe pret situaten qe kur une te dorzoj idete e mia, te me thote s'mund te beja asgjo, ndoshta edhe nuk e di mbarevajtjen dhe problematiken e me duhet te ia sqaroj te gjithen.
> 
> ...


-Z.Hot prinz  lexova me vemendje ket qka po ju ndodh juve .Do tju bej dy sugjerime ose tre .
Mere si te duash por propozimi im eshte qe .Projektin tuaj qitne ne leter dhe patentone ose licencone .
Pastaj perpilone nje projekt ne pika te shkurta detalet e randesishme te jesin ne mendjen tende pra ne pika te shkurtra parashtonja menagjerit ose drejtuesit tuaj ose firmes se di se kush eshte kompetent .Nese ideja e juaj ne pika te shkurtera bene nje marveshje me advokat prezent dhe bene nje marvehje qe kur te vehet ne veprim ideja jote nese eshte e til te bej fitme te vehet kompenzimi ne form perqindje .Ose gjene nje garantuaes por pasi ta kesh licensuar ose patentuar .Garantuesi te jet serioz me se mir eshte bankat te jen garante paraqitne si plan strategjik .
Besoi se kjo menyr do jet e mikuptueshme nga menagjeri juaj .Por krejt ket pun bene ne diskrecion .Deri sa te patentosh ket mundesh te shpaloses vetem elemntet baz por jo ne tansi mundesin e projektit .
Ne Porjektin tuaj duhet te parashihen kostot e marketingut dhe kosotoja e shpenzmeve fitimeve dhe reziku I deshtimit te mos funskionimit te marketingut dhe hulumtimit te marketingut .
Se di sa ju kam ndihmu me ket propozim por me duket si e vetmja zhedhje te knaq dy palet pra oferta eshte qe te behet perfitme afatgjate me iden ne favor tuajin por edhe te firmes ku gjendesh .Perveq pages te sigurohet perqindja ne fitim sa her te pedoret kjo si menyr e avansuar .Ose te merni garancione afatgjeta te zbatohet ideja e juaj ne treg dhe per ate koh te behet kompenzimi perodik ose kohpas kohe varsisht kur zbatohet dhe te caktohet perqndja ne fitim per veq pages qe do ju ipet .
Shprsoi se ju kam ndihmuar sado pak .
--------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## hot_prinz

> -Z.Hot prinz  lexova me vemendje ket qka po ju ndodh juve .Do tju bej dy sugjerime ose tre .
> Mere si te duash por propozimi im eshte qe .Projektin tuaj qitne ne leter dhe patentone ose licencone .
> Pastaj perpilone nje projekt ne pika te shkurta detalet e randesishme te jesin ne mendjen tende pra ne pika te shkurtra parashtonja menagjerit ose drejtuesit tuaj ose firmes se di se kush eshte kompetent .Nese ideja e juaj ne pika te shkurtera bene nje marveshje me advokat prezent dhe bene nje marvehje qe kur te vehet ne veprim ideja jote nese eshte e til te bej fitme te vehet kompenzimi ne form perqindje .Ose gjene nje garantuaes por pasi ta kesh licensuar ose patentuar .Garantuesi te jet serioz me se mir eshte bankat te jen garante paraqitne si plan strategjik .
> Besoi se kjo menyr do jet e mikuptueshme nga menagjeri juaj .Por krejt ket pun bene ne diskrecion .Deri sa te patentosh ket mundesh te shpaloses vetem elemntet baz por jo ne tansi mundesin e projektit .
> Ne Porjektin tuaj duhet te parashihen kostot e marketingut dhe kosotoja e shpenzmeve fitimeve dhe reziku I deshtimit te mos funskionimit te marketingut dhe hulumtimit te marketingut .
> Se di sa ju kam ndihmu me ket propozim por me duket si e vetmja zhedhje te knaq dy palet pra oferta eshte qe te behet perfitme afatgjate me iden ne favor tuajin por edhe te firmes ku gjendesh .Perveq pages te sigurohet perqindja ne fitim sa her te pedoret kjo si menyr e avansuar .Ose te merni garancione afatgjeta te zbatohet ideja e juaj ne treg dhe per ate koh te behet kompenzimi perodik ose kohpas kohe varsisht kur zbatohet dhe te caktohet perqndja ne fitim per veq pages qe do ju ipet .
> Shprsoi se ju kam ndihmuar sado pak .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------


I nderuari zoteri Bluey,

kam qene edhe tek avokatet per patentime, pastaj e kam lexuar edhe ligjin gjerman mbi shpikje. Te dyjat thone se, nje shpikje qe ndodh ne nje firme, duhet ta lajmrosh firmen dhe tu tregosh se ke bere nje shpikje, nese firma per 3 muaj me radhe nuk tregon interesim per shpikjen, je i lire ta patentosh shpikjen ne emrin tend. Tani problemi eshte se firma e do shpikjen time dhe nuk mund ta patentoj mbi emrin tim. 

Tani ajo cfare shkrova me larte ishte ideja ime si te shprehesha ndaj firmes, nese firma nuk i permbush kushtet e mija atehere kam te drejte ligjore permes avokateve te ve firmen ne gjyq, por kete e lashe si alternativen e fundit. Qe me vone mos te me thote kreu i firmes pse ke nderrmarre hapa ne publik pa u sqaruar me firmen.

Te falenderoj per ndihmen.

----------


## hot_prinz

Edhe nje gje tjeter, qe deklason firmen eshte se krahas projektit tim. 
Nje projekt tjeter, puneso 30-40 programere kineze ne nje projekt te ngjashem, por sipas disa informacioneve insider nga kolege ne lokacione tjera, ai projekt eshte shumfish me i dobet dhe as qe mund t'i afrohet projektit tim.
E me vje edhe inat, qe une i vetem me duhet te deshmoj veten ne krahasim me aq kineze dhe te detyrohem te dokumentoj idete e mija, bah. 

Nese me kane nenvleresuar, do ta shofin!

----------


## bluey

> I nderuari zoteri Bluey,
> 
> kam qene edhe tek avokatet per patentime, pastaj e kam lexuar edhe ligjin gjerman mbi shpikje. Te dyjat thone se, nje shpikje qe ndodh ne nje firme, duhet ta lajmrosh firmen dhe tu tregosh se ke bere nje shpikje, nese firma per 3 muaj me radhe nuk tregon interesim per shpikjen, je i lire ta patentosh shpikjen ne emrin tend. Tani problemi eshte se firma e do shpikjen time dhe nuk mund ta patentoj mbi emrin tim. 
> 
> Tani ajo cfare shkrova me larte ishte ideja ime si te shprehesha ndaj firmes, nese firma nuk i permbush kushtet e mija atehere kam te drejte ligjore permes avokateve te ve firmen ne gjyq, por kete e lashe si alternativen e fundit. Qe me vone mos te me thote kreu i firmes pse ke nderrmarre hapa ne publik pa u sqaruar me firmen.
> 
> Te falenderoj per ndihmen.


Z,hot priz mendoi se se keni kuptu pak a shum esencen .Po zgedhja e kaj pune qendron mu ne ate projekt .Pra bene nje draft projekt jo me te gjitha detajet pra veq projektin baz .Paraqitnja fimes dhe me pastaj varsisht nga rjedhat kerkone garancin e patentimt ne emer tendin si shpikes dhe si bartes I projetit benu partner me kusht qe lecencimi te jet ne emer te juajin si patent individuale .
Nese kjo se eshte e negociushme shiqone oferten e fimes suaj ,Ju qendroni ne ate qe kjo shpike siq po e thrisni ju te jet gjithesesi ne pronsi tuajen nese kjo seshte e mundur solucioni eshte te behesh partner I barabart me firmen ne ket zbulim si autor I ksaj shpije te sigurohi se pa pajtimin tuaj firma asesi smundet te shes ket ide .Pra aty eshte edhe esena e ndarjese se fitimeve ne afategjat ne pjes proporcionale .Psh 
Mund te jet 45% si fitim ju shkon juve e 55% firmes .Por ne ekonomin e tregut ne asete fitimet silen aty reth 20 % ne ndermjetesime e pjesa tjeter eshte pjesa autoriale .varsisht nga mjetet e shfrytezuara burimet investimet qe jan ber per iden tuaj .Nuk  e di se ne qfar roli dhe qfar poziconi jeni ne ate firm .A Jeni menagjues ,udheheqes ,keshilletare ose bashkepronar varsisht qfar pozicioni shiqoni te drejtat e juaja pershkrimin e punes dhe mundesin e inovacioneve .Varsisht nga marveshja qe keni me firmen mundeni te arini cakun .
Poenta eshte qe te kerkoni gjithesesi  tju nihet autorsia ne ate projekt dhe se firma te mer obligime te bej kompezimenin ne para dhe ne fitime afategjata .Dhe duhet te sigurohesh qe nese idja juaj shitet nga firma te kerkoni kompenzim per shtijen e ksaj ideje pra caktone kuoten ashtu qe firma ku punoni te mos guxoi te bej nje gje te till vetem garantuesi mundet te garantoi nje garanc /Pa garanca mos beni shpalosjen e projketin ne tansi .Porjektin siq ju thash bene vetem ne vija te trasha e jo ne detaje .Ne ket menyr sigurohi nga firma qe te jet sierioze konform detyrime qe keni ne kontratetn e juan ne ate firme .
Shprsoi se po ju ndihmoi te gjeni zgjedhje te knaqeshme ne ket gjndje ku gjendeni .
Mu personalisht ma kan vjedhur nje ide e cila ehte shitur ne nje treg te madhe dhe ka kushtuar hiq me pak se gjysmilard dollare ka qen ide per energjin  elektrike nga natyra .Persoini qe ma ka vjedhur iden ka  qen  nje bashkepuntor I imi .Arsye pse e kam mar ate me me ndihmu eshte se siq shihini bej gabime gjuhesore te medha .Kam qen afer tja paraqes iden ne tansi nje fime Austriake e kam pas pergaditur projektin ne vija te trasha por jo ne detaje .projektin ne detaje ma ka vedhur ky bashkepuntori  dhe e ka shitur ne nje treg tjeter pa dijen time sepse I kam besu .keshtu qe kshilla ime eshte asesi kurkujt mos ja trego detajet .Detajet ruj per vete .
Ju le me shendet 
Shpresoi te gjeni zgjedhjen e duhur gjithesesi ju kshiloi te gjeni kompromisin qe ju konvenon edhe juve por edhe firmes ku punoni .

----------


## hot_prinz

> Z,hot priz mendoi se se keni kuptu pak a shum esencen .Po zgedhja e kaj pune qendron mu ne ate projekt .Pra bene nje draft projekt jo me te gjitha detajet pra veq projektin baz .Paraqitnja fimes dhe me pastaj varsisht nga rjedhat kerkone garancin e patentimt ne emer tendin si shpikes dhe si bartes I projetit benu partner me kusht qe lecencimi te jet ne emer te juajin si patent individuale .
> Nese kjo se eshte e negociushme shiqone oferten e fimes suaj ,Ju qendroni ne ate qe kjo shpike siq po e thrisni ju te jet gjithesesi ne pronsi tuajen nese kjo seshte e mundur solucioni eshte te behesh partner I barabart me firmen ne ket zbulim si autor I ksaj shpije te sigurohi se pa pajtimin tuaj firma asesi smundet te shes ket ide .Pra aty eshte edhe esena e ndarjese se fitimeve ne afategjat ne pjes proporcionale .Psh 
> Mund te jet 45% si fitim ju shkon juve e 55% firmes .Por ne ekonomin e tregut ne asete fitimet silen aty reth 20 % ne ndermjetesime e pjesa tjeter eshte pjesa autoriale .varsisht nga mjetet e shfrytezuara burimet investimet qe jan ber per iden tuaj .Nuk  e di se ne qfar roli dhe qfar poziconi jeni ne ate firm .A Jeni menagjues ,udheheqes ,keshilletare ose bashkepronar varsisht qfar pozicioni shiqoni te drejtat e juaja pershkrimin e punes dhe mundesin e inovacioneve .Varsisht nga marveshja qe keni me firmen mundeni te arini cakun .
> Poenta eshte qe te kerkoni gjithesesi  tju nihet autorsia ne ate projekt dhe se firma te mer obligime te bej kompezimenin ne para dhe ne fitime afategjata .Dhe duhet te sigurohesh qe nese idja juaj shitet nga firma te kerkoni kompenzim per shtijen e ksaj ideje pra caktone kuoten ashtu qe firma ku punoni te mos guxoi te bej nje gje te till vetem garantuesi mundet te garantoi nje garanc /Pa garanca mos beni shpalosjen e projketin ne tansi .Porjektin siq ju thash bene vetem ne vija te trasha e jo ne detaje .Ne ket menyr sigurohi nga firma qe te jet sierioze konform detyrime qe keni ne kontratetn e juan ne ate firme .
> Shprsoi se po ju ndihmoi te gjeni zgjedhje te knaqeshme ne ket gjndje ku gjendeni .
> Mu personalisht ma kan vjedhur nje ide e cila ehte shitur ne nje treg te madhe dhe ka kushtuar hiq me pak se gjysmilard dollare ka qen ide per energjin  elektrike nga natyra .Persoini qe ma ka vjedhur iden ka  qen  nje bashkepuntor I imi .Arsye pse e kam mar ate me me ndihmu eshte se siq shihini bej gabime gjuhesore te medha .Kam qen afer tja paraqes iden ne tansi nje fime Austriake e kam pas pergaditur projektin ne vija te trasha por jo ne detaje .projektin ne detaje ma ka vedhur ky bashkepuntori  dhe e ka shitur ne nje treg tjeter pa dijen time sepse I kam besu .keshtu qe kshilla ime eshte asesi kurkujt mos ja trego detajet .Detajet ruj per vete .
> Ju le me shendet 
> Shpresoi te gjeni zgjedhjen e duhur gjithesesi ju kshiloi te gjeni kompromisin qe ju konvenon edhe juve por edhe firmes ku punoni .



Falemnderit z. Bluei,

drafte kam punuar gjate gjithe kohe, se cdo kater jave me eshte dashur te prezantoj statusin e mbarevajtjes se projektit. Por e kam menduar qe ne fillim se si mund te shkoj puna dhe i kam paraqitur vetem benefitet gjate statusit e jo projektin ne fjale. Me eshte duhur keshtu te veproj se pse, kam pasur kundershtime dhe xhelozi nga anetaret e komitetit. Pastaj, nga fillimi edhe nuk kam besuar ne efektin e suksesit, me eshte dashur te improvizoj ne kohe per te vertetuar teorine, se a eshte e sukssshme. 
Eshte dashur te ndegjoj edhe vleresime nga persona tjere se si e shofin ate dhe pas ketyre improvizimeve dhe vleresimeve e njef me mire idene tende, kjo eshte normale.

Pastaj eshte e veshtire te negociosh me nje shef te pergjithshem me keto permasa, se pari nuk e njef dhe ke respekt te thelle per te. Nuk e di se si e kategorizon ai vleren e projektit dhe si te kategorizo ty si person, pastaj jane persona qe jane te shkolluar per psikologji dhe mund ti shfrytezojne emocionet tua ne dobine e tyre. Une kete kete shefin e pergjithshem vetem njehere kam pase rastin ta takoj ne nje lokacion,pasi i kam shkruar per projektin dhe pakenaqesite e mia, ai me ka ftuar ne ate takim dhe kam bere brunch me te, ne prezencen e drejtorit te pergjithshem. Drejtori i pergjithshem me eshte drejtuar me ironi: "zoteri X, kush te ftoi ty ketu?" dhe shefi i pergjithshem e ngriti doren e tha "zoterine X e kam ftuar une!" dhe me pas biseduam dy minuta mes 4 syve, kjo ishte e pamjaftueshme te shpreh ate qe doja, por me ate gjest i sinjalizoi drejtorit te pergjithshem, se ky eshte nen mbrojtjen time.

Jam duke e perpunuar, nje draft qe ne pika madhore e spjego projektin, tregon benefitet dhe i drejtohem shefit te pergjithshem me i leter, qe e informon mbi situaten dhe rrjedhat. Negociatat me nje ndermjetsues nuk mund te besh deri sa je ne nje firme, ato mund ti besh vetem kur negociatat e brendshme nuk jane te sukseshme.  :Gjumash: 

Dhe tani me duket se drejtori i pergjithshem i lokacionit ka friken nga une, pasiqe e kam perkrahjen e shefit te tij. Sepse, ne takimet me komisionin, mu drejtua me fjalet "Dokumentoje Projektin se cfare bejme nese  te gjen dic ose nese neser aktivizohesh me post si drejtor i pergjithshem per nje lokacion". Kjo mu be me e qarte kur vajta tek mjekja e cila te njejten kohe eshte edhe psikologe dhe i tregova per problemet qe kam, ajo me tha: "se kjo eshte normale, drejtori i pergjithshem ta ka friken ty se i ka friken konkurrences dhe punes se tij, ke hyre ne ligjin e thjeshte te natyres ku si meshkujt dhe femrat luftojne si ujqit per fuqi ne konkurrence", une i thashe: "Une nuk e dua fare postin e tij por vetem pagesen perpunen time", ajo tha "Pse se do postin e tij?".

Ngadale,spo kuptoj asgjo, dua vetem qetesine time.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## bluey

Edhe nje sugjerim me fal se harova te ceki asesi mos tentoni te largohi nga firme se mundet fima tju padis ne organet valide per etiken punuese dhe ateher do detyrohi te sqroni edhe detajet e ati projekti.Keshtu qe keshilla ime eshte te bashkepunosh me firmen duke mbrojtur interesin tend .Pra gjithesesi te behesh autor i ksaj ideje dhe qe iden te mos e shpalosesh ne detaje detajet lej si garanc ndaj firmes ku punoni ne ket menyr sigurohesh te mos ju qesin nga puna paraqitne rastin e ofertes suaj ndaj firmes konsultohi me advokatet e licencimeve dhe advokatet e punes dhe te drejtat e tuaja ne ate firm beni te ditura ne start te ksaj problematike banju te kjart se jeni vigjilent ndaj fimes aq sa do jet vigjilente firma ndaj juve .

----------


## BOKE

> Pershendetje,
> 
> e kam nje problem strategjik, me te cilin jam duke u ballafaquar koheve te fundit, jam duke i llogaritur te gjitha konstelacionet e mundshme por prape se prape, jam i dyshimte per secilin hap. 
> 
> Punoj ne nje koncern te madh dhe te rendesishem, duke u bazuar ne pervojen time dhe aftesite e mia, deri ne kete faze firma e ka mundesuar realizimin e saj. 
> Gjate kesaj faze kam krijuar armiq te ri nga xhelozia, lufta e konkurrences, e gjona tjera, nje shef mbi mua pasi qe e ka pare se nuk ka mundur ta marre idene time si te tijen me saboton ne cdo hap nga xhelozia, atij ia kam futur shqelm per nje kohe dhe kam vajtur me tutje duke u ngjitur me larte, por ai duke i perdorur hierarkine e me larte te tij eshte munduar te me pengoje me tutje edhe ata i kam deklasuar me radhe, nje pas nje.
> Pasi qe ky projekt, i gjithi ndodhet ne koken time dhe smundet ta merr asnjeri, te gjithe me frigohen por mundohen te me sabotojne ne menyra tjera. Per te me marre idene time nga koka, me duket se kane hape fjale tek drejtori i pergjithshem se une duhet ti dokumentoj idete e mia, kinse se nese mua me gjen dic.,dikush tjeter te mund te mirembaje projektin, keta mundohen ne kete menyre te me shfuqizojne nga pozicioni. Pasi qe edhe drejtori i pergjithshem tani mundohet me menyra tjera te me detyroj te bej kete, duke i perdorur hierarkine me poshte se ai, une i kam derguar leter shefit te tij se jam i pakenaqur me situaten dhe me padrejtesite qe me bohen mua.
> Ai me ka perkrahur dhe me ka thene se e do projektin tim me cdo kusht dhe i nevojiten specialistat si une, por deri me tani s'ka ndodhur ndonje gjo ma shume dhe me jep mundesine e dyshimit se mos eshte i nderlidhuar edhe ai ne kete dhe pret situaten qe kur une te dorzoj idete e mia, te me thote s'mund te beja asgjo, ndoshta edhe nuk e di mbarevajtjen dhe problematiken e me duhet te ia sqaroj te gjithen.
> 
> ...


Mua me duket se je pak konfuz ne keto qe thua. Nuk sqaron nese je i punesuar tek kjo firme apo je i kontraktuar vetem per te bere kete projekt.
Nese je i punesuar, keto idera qe ke, kane lidhje me pozicionin e punes tende? Dmth eshte ajo qe te kerkohet te besh, apo ka lidhje me ndonje proces tjeter, por qe ti mendon ta besh me mire?
Me duket pak e cuditshme fiksimi qe ke nuk do qe te hedhesh ne leter mendimet qe ke, aq me teper qe ta kerkojne ata qe jane me siper. Puna ka rregulla, biznesi ka rregulla. Edhe ata qe ta kerkojne, japin llogari diku tjeter qe ua kerkojne. Xhelozira ka, ka pas e do kete, po nuk me duket normale qe te mendoish qe te gjithe ta paskan me te hedhur; qe te te marrin idete e tua e pastaj te ta mohojne qe ti je autori. Sepse sic thua dhe vete, qenka kompani e madhe dhe ne te tilla kompani gjera te tilla nuk ndodhin. Njerez me ide e projekte perkrahen, ndihmohen e ruhen qe te mos u ikin.
Ne kerkesat qe ke vene ne 3 pika, nuk me duket normale te besh hesapin e kompanise e te shikosh se sa fitojne ata e te kerkosh dhe ti pjesen tende. Ti merr rrogen per ate pune dhe do vleresohesh edhe me teper me vone me rritje ne detyre apo dhe ne page. Me te tilla mendime, ku u kundervihesh rregullave te kompanise nuk shkohet larg. Shiko per dicka tjeter; ndonje biznes familjar, ku te besh si te ta kete qejfi.

----------


## bluey

Me fal se nuk e lexova postimin e meprem ku permendni ndermjetesimin .Ndermjeteimin e e parmenda kur te arish marveshje pra kur te del ne treg ndermjetesuesit qe marin per siper zbatimin ne trag te ju ndajn juve 20 % fitim e firmes duhet caktuar perqindjen simbas marveshjes randesise se projekti.
Pra kshila ime pergaditne projetin me grafike paraqitne ne pover point ose BCC ose ne linova ,perpilne planin afarist .bilancin ,Parlagaritne ne Kontabilitetin Alfa 9 te hyrat te dalat .marketingun ,mundsin e avansimit te projetit ,infeltrimin e ideve tjera te mundeshme qe mund te paraqiten si form ndihmese te projektit .Pra paraqitne ket ne pogramin adekvat qe e dini .Per mua personalisht programi me i avansuar eshte ai i programi pizma ose programi miloner .
keshtu qe kujdes me iden dhe mbaji detajet gjithesesi te mbylura detajet sjan ne negociim .Nese detyrohesh te tregosh detajet ather kerko tja blejn fimra iden ne kompenzim te nje shume normale duke ju sigurar nje profit afategjat ne treg .

----------


## hot_prinz

> Edhe nje sugjerim me fal se harova te ceki asesi mos tentoni te largohi nga firme se mundet fima tju padis ne organet valide per etiken punuese dhe ateher do detyrohi te sqroni edhe detajet e ati projekti.Keshtu qe keshilla ime eshte te bashkepunosh me firmen duke mbrojtur interesin tend .Pra gjithesesi te behesh autor i ksaj ideje dhe qe iden te mos e shpalosesh ne detaje detajet lej si garanc ndaj firmes ku punoni ne ket menyr sigurohesh te mos ju qesin nga puna paraqitne rastin e ofertes suaj ndaj firmes konsultohi me advokatet e licencimeve dhe advokatet e punes dhe te drejtat e tuaja ne ate firm beni te ditura ne start te ksaj problematike banju te kjart se jeni vigjilent ndaj fimes aq sa do jet vigjilente firma ndaj juve .


As une nuk dua te largohem, por momentalisht me duket e pamundur puna ne lokacion kur jam ne lufte te drejteperdrejte me drejtorin e lokacionit. Ai e ka poziten me te madhe se une, cer ti boj s'kam mundesi tjeter vetem te sqarohem me shefin e tij. Pastaj nese nga keto negociata nuk del noj gjo, atehere le te me padisin, bah. Ata jane te detyrueshem, se nese duan nje gje prej meje te me plotesojne kushtet e mia, askush s'mund te me detyroje, ta boj i gjo qe nuk dua.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Mua me duket se je pak konfuz ne keto qe thua. Nuk sqaron nese je i punesuar tek kjo firme apo je i kontraktuar vetem per te bere kete projekt.
> Nese je i punesuar, keto idera qe ke, kane lidhje me pozicionin e punes tende? Dmth eshte ajo qe te kerkohet te besh, apo ka lidhje me ndonje proces tjeter, por qe ti mendon ta besh me mire?
> Me duket pak e cuditshme fiksimi qe ke nuk do qe te hedhesh ne leter mendimet qe ke, aq me teper qe ta kerkojne ata qe jane me siper. Puna ka rregulla, biznesi ka rregulla. Edhe ata qe ta kerkojne, japin llogari diku tjeter qe ua kerkojne. Xhelozira ka, ka pas e do kete, po nuk me duket normale qe te mendoish qe te gjithe ta paskan me te hedhur; qe te te marrin idete e tua e pastaj te ta mohojne qe ti je autori. Sepse sic thua dhe vete, qenka kompani e madhe dhe ne te tilla kompani gjera te tilla nuk ndodhin. Njerez me ide e projekte perkrahen, ndihmohen e ruhen qe te mos u ikin.
> Ne kerkesat qe ke vene ne 3 pika, nuk me duket normale te besh hesapin e kompanise e te shikosh se sa fitojne ata e te kerkosh dhe ti pjesen tende. Ti merr rrogen per ate pune dhe do vleresohesh edhe me teper me vone me rritje ne detyre apo dhe ne page. Me te tilla mendime, ku u kundervihesh rregullave te kompanise nuk shkohet larg. Shiko per dicka tjeter; ndonje biznes familjar, ku te besh si te ta kete qejfi.


I nderuari BOKE,

une jam i punesuar ne kete koncern qe 17 vite. Keto ideja nuk kane drejtperdrejte te bejne me punen qe kam bere me heret, jane ide te pergjithshme qe i tejkalojne pozites se mehershme. Idete e mija fillimisht ia kam paraqitur drejtorit te pergjithshem, e ai me ka drejtuar tek shefi i pergjithshem. Pasi qe idete u kane pelqyer, drejtori i pergjithshem me ka liruar nga detyra e mehershme per te punuar vetem ne projekt dhe me vone kam kuptuar se ideja e tij ishte, ta bej projektin ta fus ne sisteme tjera dhe te kthehesha ne pozicionin tim te mehershem ose te pres per ndonje post me te madh, pasi qe i pata thene se punen qe jam duke e bere nuk me kompensohet sa duhet, me kushtezoi ta hap dokumentacionin pastaj do shperblehesha, por pasi qe si ka mbajtur shume premtime te mehershme, nuk mund ti besoj se si do shperblehem nese i dokumentoj idete e mija, atehere me duhet te pajtohem me ate se cfare thote firma, nuk dua te vij ne ate pozicion sepse atehere nuk kam pozicionin per negociata.

Pastaj, kush me thote se shperblimin qe me jep drejtori i pergjithshem mua, nuk e merr ai shumefishin me vone duke e negociuar nga ana e tij per vete?

----------


## hot_prinz

> Me fal se nuk e lexova postimin e meprem ku permendni ndermjetesimin .Ndermjeteimin e e parmenda kur te arish marveshje pra kur te del ne treg ndermjetesuesit qe marin per siper zbatimin ne trag te ju ndajn juve 20 % fitim e firmes duhet caktuar perqindjen simbas marveshjes randesise se projekti.
> Pra kshila ime pergaditne projetin me grafike paraqitne ne pover point ose BCC ose ne linova ,perpilne planin afarist .bilancin ,Parlagaritne ne Kontabilitetin Alfa 9 te hyrat te dalat .marketingun ,mundsin e avansimit te projetit ,infeltrimin e ideve tjera te mundeshme qe mund te paraqiten si form ndihmese te projektit .Pra paraqitne ket ne pogramin adekvat qe e dini .Per mua personalisht programi me i avansuar eshte ai i programi pizma ose programi miloner .
> keshtu qe kujdes me iden dhe mbaji detajet gjithesesi te mbylura detajet sjan ne negociim .Nese detyrohesh te tregosh detajet ather kerko tja blejn fimra iden ne kompenzim te nje shume normale duke ju sigurar nje profit afategjat ne treg .


Une nuk jam momentalisht te ndermjetsimi, momentalisht jam duke qeruar hesape ne brendsi. 
Jam duke punuar ne nje draft me 40 faqe ne PowerPoint, kam shkruar 10 faqe ne Word, plus materiale tjera shtese.
Nuk jam i involvuar ne hyrjet dhe daljet e firmes, une mund te pershkruaj momentalisht vetem perafersisht ne perqindje dhe ne kohen e nevojitur per benefitet.

----------


## BOKE

> I nderuari BOKE,
> 
> une jam i punesuar ne kete koncern qe 17 vite. Keto ideja nuk kane drejtperdrejte te bejne me punen qe kam bere me heret, jane ide te pergjithshme qe i tejkalojne pozites se mehershme. Idete e mija fillimisht ia kam paraqitur drejtorit te pergjithshem, e ai me ka drejtuar tek shefi i pergjithshem. Pasi qe idete u kane pelqyer, drejtori i pergjithshem me ka liruar nga detyra e mehershme per te punuar vetem ne projekt dhe me vone kam kuptuar se ideja e tij ishte, ta bej projektin ta fus ne sisteme tjera dhe te kthehesha ne pozicionin tim te mehershem ose te pres per ndonje post me te madh, pasi qe i pata thene se punen qe jam duke e bere nuk me kompensohet sa duhet, me kushtezoi ta hap dokumentacionin pastaj do shperblehesha, por pasi qe si ka mbajtur shume premtime te mehershme, nuk mund ti besoj se si do shperblehem nese i dokumentoj idete e mija, atehere me duhet te pajtohem me ate se cfare thote firma, nuk dua te vij ne ate pozicion sepse atehere nuk kam pozicionin per negociata.
> 
> Pastaj, kush me thote se shperblimin qe me jep drejtori i pergjithshem mua, nuk e merr ai shumefishin me vone duke e negociuar nga ana e tij per vete?


Ne eshte keshtu si thua, atehere mendoj se ke bere nje "gabim" strategjik. Keto qe mendon e thua sot duhet t'i kishe bere ne kohen qe fillove te punosh per projektin. Atehere duhet te ishe ulur e kishe biseduar me drejtorin e te ishe sqaruar per cdo gje. Tani eshte pak si vone.
Edhe dicka tjeter duhet te kesh parasysh, qe sot ne cdo lloj pune, nuk ka te pazevendesueshem, keshtu qe perpiqu nqs te jepet mundesia te flasesh hapur me drejtorin, pa mbajtur rezerva ku te parashtrosh kerkesat e tua. Mgjse nuk do ta sugjeroja qe te kerkosh pjese ne fitimin e projektit. Me normale do me dukej nje ngritje ne pergjegjesi. Shendet e suksese.

----------


## hot_prinz

Edhe nje gjo shtese, me drejtorin e lokacionit, kemi pasur kundershtime ne nje modul te ri qe e kam prezantuar ne komitet, qeka te beje me punen e ca anetareve te komitetit. Pastaj perfaqesuesit e asaj dege jane urdheruar te verifikojne idene time per modulin e ri qe ua ndryshon atyre punen. E kan aranzhuar nje takim per te spjeguar idene, kam filluar te prezantoj por me kane kundershtuar sepse u ka ardhe inati qe kam te drejte dhe ne fund shefi i atij reparti ka thene se idene tende e bojkotojme dhe do i tregoj drejtorit te pergjithshem se ideja eshte bullshit. Une jam ngritur nga ai takim dhe u kam thene: "Detyrohem te leshoj takimin nga mungesa e konstruktivitetit". Dhe ne ate i kam drejtuar idene shefit te pergjithshem, shefi i pergjithshem i gjitha lokacioneve, ka marrur idene time dhe e ka verifikuar nga doktoret e repartit te tij dhe pas ca ditesh e ka kthyer me rezultatin se ideja eshte tejet teknologjike dhe e ka marrur ne email edhe drejtorin e pergjithshem per tu implementuar, i cili me pas me ftoi ne byrone e tij dhe me akuzoi per anashkalim dhe as nuk me dha shance ti tregoj se vetem desha ta vertetoj se cfare rezultatesh kane vleresimet e ideve brenda lokacionit dhe jashte lokacionit, tani eshte kunder meje.

Cer te boj une, te pajtohem me ate se disa cipiripa mi anashkalojne idete apo te luftoj ne instanca me te larta?  :Gjumash:

----------

